# Quick question re: Dubia ventilation



## efilbean (Jun 28, 2013)

After trying my beardie on Dubias, it turns out that we're both big fans. I eat substantially fewer of them, however.  
I am setting up in order to purchase a starter colony and have everything I need but just wanted to ask a question about ventilation.

This is the type of lid I'll be using (though the actual box/lid will be black - I'm waiting on them to be delivered).


Would I be ok to cut most of the middle section out or should I perhaps cut out sections on each end of the tub? Does it really matter where the vents are as long as about 1/3 of the lid is cut and meshed?

As ever, thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Good choice in breeding dubias!

There is no need to use quite so much ventilation, as they need the humid environment to thrive. I tend to put the hole in the middle but I don't think it really matters where you put the hole.


----------



## efilbean (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for your reply.

It turns out I've not got anything that will cut through the plastic >,<
I'm going to drill holes instead. I've attached a heat strip to one side and I'll be adding food etc to the unoccupied tub to gauge temp. and humidity levels before I add my mini colony.


----------

